# Induced draft blower



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 9, 2007)

Or squirrel cage fans. Does anyone know how to wire these? If so, can you provide pics? Thnx!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

most common US household wires are only two colors, white and black. 

i just wired one but would like some more info on your fan before i give you advice that would send 10,000 volts of electricity thru you.  

pretty simple, some only have two wires, some will have three. one hot wire, one ground wire, and if its use with a 3 prong plug it will have another external ground too.

most cheaper timers dont have the 3 prong plug so it probably wouldnt be used, that was the case with mine. 

here is an example.







also how are you trying to wire it, by just adding a cord like the one above so you can just plug it in to the wall or a timer? 

the more info you can give about what you are wiring, how you are doing it, and any more info would help me help you


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a fasco no. 7021-10288, type-u21b, v. 115/230, hz. 60, amp. .90/.45, model no. 4mh41. I'm trying to wire it to a plug just like the one pictured. I've wired lots of things to those plugs but my fan has 5 wires(white, black, blue, red and brown)on one side and two wires(both orange) on th other side. I'm no electrician, i'm kind of at  loss!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

ohhh, that one might be a little above my "general" knowledge as well. 

hmmmmm 5 wires , let me do some research and see if i can find anything out.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

this is the only thing i could find, and man it wasnt easy either, been searching forever. 
GO TO PAGE 36, its a pdf file so you will need acdobe reader to open it. 

it tells off all the wires but the orange ones. 

it looks as though its a 3 speed model. 

http://www.fasco.com/pdf3/fasfacts.pdf

hope that can help you out cause its all the info i could find for you, that thing didnt come with a instruction book? or maybe you got it used. 

good luck man and be careful.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

if you look at page 43 also it tells about your style of fan, it mentions a couple things about having a signaling device to let the furnace know its working correctly. 

bu looking at page 36 and seeing that they are using the white,blue,black,and brown wires for power, i am "assuming" that maybe the orange ones might be for what ever that signal device is.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 10, 2007)

Thnx but all of those have a green ground wire...mine doesn't. Sux...I don't want to burn it up, my house or electrocute myself. I'm gonna search some more, thnx again!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

i am trying to help ya, i searched for at least an hour and that all i could come up with. 

you know you might even shoot the company that makes the like an email and see if they can give you a wire diagram, night save you some headache. 

hope you get it all figured out.

in most cases the green wire is just used to ground the caseing , or outer shell of the fan.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 10, 2007)

> i am trying to help ya


No doubt...and it's much appreciated! Thnx again and I hope I figure it out too...so excited about having it but can't use it, lol!


----------



## Brouli (Jan 26, 2007)

that pic you post  thats not US wire   thats euro port


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 26, 2007)

hmmmm i am pretty sure its an american style plug, i pulled that pic from a lowes web site, i think it might just look funny cause of the angle its at, but i could be wrong too


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 27, 2007)

No, it's a US plug. It has an angled plug on it is why it looks funny.


----------

